# Sage



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Sage has 25 days to go. The full pic is from a month ago and her udder shot is today. She is a mini Lamancha and bred to A black and white paint Nigerian buck.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Best wishes! Keep us posted...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is very pretty! Is this her first pregnancy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, happy kidding.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes she is a FF. I held off on breeding her last year bec she was just 8months old. And she is small so I had to find the tiny boyfriend.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Sage now has 15 days to day 145. She got a haircut today. Her udder is so darn cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay! keep up the good work Sage! Are you hoping for a keeper doeling or any particular colors or anything?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

awww I love FF udders!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I definitely want a keeper doe from her. What I really want is a blue eyed black and white paint doeling that is polled. (Sage is polled) so knowing my luck I will get a brown eyed horned brown buckling.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

eqstrnathlete said:


> I definitely want a keeper doe from her. What I really want is a blue eyed black and white paint doeling that is polled. (Sage is polled) so knowing my luck I will get a brown eyed horned brown buckling.


:lol:


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Well Sage is at day 140. Ligs still hard and udder soft. My other doe who is at day 137 has softening ligs. I start a new job Monday so I'm hoping for kids this weekend!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Both my does are at day 146. Here is a pic of my nubian. Her ligs are very soft and have been for 2 days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

This weekend the weather will be gorgeous! So they better not kid!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Since last night Sage's udder has doubled in size and her ligaments are finally dropping! Her pooch is pink and swollen and she is holding her tail to the side. So I'm keeping an eye on her. No change in my nubian JJ.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good luck! She sounds close


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Current photo


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is getting there!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

She talkative, going posty, and digging. Maybe tonight?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

But I can still feel ligs. Wierd.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I've had them go about 30 minutes after still being able to find ligs. It's not 100% accurate


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

following..

opcorn:


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Must be pre labor cause still no active labor. No goo and no pushing.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't find ligaments in sage, her udder is tight, she is constantly talking, and she has what looks like the mucus plug hanging. Any idea how much longer? I've started a new job and can't miss work this week.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so hard to say. Hopefully she will give birth today for you.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

She now has clear discharge.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Baby time!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Triplet does! 2 with airplane ears and 1 with gopher ears!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh and I missed it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are sooo precious! Look at the ears & non ears, haha!! cuteness overload!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word...They. Are. ADORABLE!!!!!


----------

